
Supremacy is for racists – use quantum advantage - jackfoxy
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-03781-0
======
segfaultbuserr
> _In our view, ‘supremacy’ has overtones of violence, neocolonialism and
> racism_

The NSA has a large collection of encrypted data intercepted from the citizens
of the world. In terms of being able to crack most public key encryption
systems today by a quantum computer in the future, "supremacy" is an accurate
description of what it is - violence and neocolonialism, and it's better to
call it out, so I propose the following solution.

If a powerful state/regime (and possibly corporation) has access to a powerful
quantum computer, it's "quantum supremacy". If a scientific institution has
access to a powerful quantum computer and uses it exclusively for civilian
purposes and basic research programs, it's "quantum advantage".

------
pmdulaney
I think we should eliminate all references to "excellence" too. If we can't
all be excellent no one should be acknowledged to be such.

------
mmhsieh
Classical suckage.

